# Premium SMS



## Kater (20 April 2005)

Ja wer sich drauf einlässt ist selber schuld,treffen gibt es nie bei der SMS,aber es gibt immer noch einige die drauf reinfallen,kenne mich sehr gut aus.

Frank


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2005)

Kater schrieb:
			
		

> ....kenne mich sehr gut aus.


Wie nennt man eigentlich die Berufsbezeichnung der ProfiSMSler und weißt Du wieviel man dabei verdient (Stundenlohn, Umsatzbeteiligung, Abrechnung pro Kunden oder SMS?)


----------



## D.Opfer (3 Juni 2005)

*"Premium"-SMS*

Habe Folgendes in einem Forum für Dialerfragen    gefunden (Datum 07.04.05):



> Premium SMS Dienste
> 
> Grüß Euch,
> hab das gestern mit den Premium SMS gesehen ( Stern TV)
> ...



Des einen Freud’     – des anderen Leid  :bigcry: 
Kann mir jemand erklären was dem armen „Mehrwertdienst“-Anbieter solche Bauchschmerzen bereitet. Können uns seine Sorgen vielleicht hoffen lassen? Ich kenne weder die Sendung noch deren Inhalt.   

MfG D.Opfer 
_________________ 
Geld kann man ergaunern, Achtung muss man sich erarbeiten. 

„Die Zeit der Dialer-Abzocke geht zu Ende...."


----------

